# Craftsman Universal Jig



## Tedstor

I have the same jig. Only mine was made 30-40yrs ago. It's a pretty simple device. Works pretty well.


----------



## TheOldTimer

Same jig here, bought mine 40 years ago also. Worked well but seldome use it any longer. Upgraded to a much heavier jig that is micro adjustable.


----------



## wooddon

Same jig 35 years ago


----------

